# "Back Sight" problem with Legacy LD53M Car DVD Player



## stanleyk. (Jun 21, 2009)

So i just got a Legacy LD53M Car DVD/CD Player for my pontiac grand am 99. I have installed the DVD/CD player, i am almost positive i have hooked everything up correctly. Earlier today right after i installed it, it was working fine, but of course after i left it alone for awhile, going back inside leaving it there untouched, car off, for about 3 to 4 hours. When i got back in my car later on to go get food, i turned it on and a blank blue screen with the words "Back Sight" appear in the corner. Soon after the back sight comes up it kicks in the radio for just a spilt second on the screen, but then disappears before i can change anything, and then it is right back to the "Back Sight". I tried putting in a cd, and the screen just says back sight, and then after a second the cd will start playing, but still none of the buttons work, i.e. the volume, track changer, stop, pause etc. I have no idea what i have done wrong, i was thinking maybe i should start by replacing my radio fuses. I am thinking this might be a problem or "short" in my car, and have nothing to do with the cd player. Before i bought the legacy i was just using the stock radio, and i know i had some electrical issues because my clock would go in and out, and my volume button would not respond correctly, oh and my blinkers go in and out, i have to press the emergency light button to get them to come back on, and i sometimes experience trouble when trying to roll down the driver side window, i have to keep pressing the button to get it to go down, but up is never an issue. So i guess what i was wondering is if anyone had and ideas on where i should start in fixing this problem with the CD player above all the others, but i would love to solve them all. please give me some feedback please. thanks in advance.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

KEEP IT SIMPLE!
First thing is make sure the fuse holder is not stretched out so the fuse floats in the plug, making an intermittent connection. Battery terminals firm but not overly tightened. Good ground?
Fix the other problems before even trying to deal with fixing the head unit as they seem to all be the same problem. A good auto mechanic is your best friend, it may be worth the money to have it fixed properly and be done with it.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like a power issue, have you tried starting the car and testing everything again?


----------



## kevinfraser (Dec 1, 2011)

I have the Legacy LD53M DVD Radio and experienced this issue. I know exactly what causes it. I had used the unit in another car without issues so I had the luxury of knowing it worked. Moved it to my current car and started experiencing intermittent issues where it would show a blue screen with the words Back Site or Back Sight (I can't remember which). 

Anyways, after tracing my steps realized that I had hooked up the LD53M ORANGE WIRE labeled "Rear Camera 12V" to the Orange wire on my quick connect cable. Problem is I don't have a rear camera. That was the problem. *I disconnected the Orange Wire - taped it off - problem solved.* 

I know this posting was from a while ago but I figured I would still post and hope this helps someone out there.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

kevinfraser said:


> I have the Legacy LD53M DVD Radio and experienced this issue. I know exactly what causes it. I had used the unit in another car without issues so I had the luxury of knowing it worked. Moved it to my current car and started experiencing intermittent issues where it would show a blue screen with the words Back Site or Back Sight (I can't remember which).
> 
> Anyways, after tracing my steps realized that I had hooked up the LD53M ORANGE WIRE labeled "Rear Camera 12V" to the Orange wire on my quick connect cable. Problem is I don't have a rear camera. That was the problem. *I disconnected the Orange Wire - taped it off - problem solved.*
> 
> I know this posting was from a while ago but I figured I would still post and hope this helps someone out there.


 Thanks for the help! :beerchug:


----------

